# HUGE brindle



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Everyone in my town knows I breed mice, and yesterday I had a little girl knock on my door and ask if I wanted her mouse. I actually had a spare cage, so I said yeah(knowing that if I didnt the mouse would be let go,etc)
She ran out to her car and her mom handed her mouse. She told me she couldnt keep it becouse it was too big. I was thinking ok. Well She comes walking up and holds out a HUGE brindle doe.
I know brindles can get huge, but Ive been working with mine so long, that I forgothow big they can actually get.

Her alone:









Her with one of mine,about the same age:









(I know by putting them together, I broke QT, but the girl had no other mice or pets, but Ive placed her and the brindle doe I took her picture with together in QT)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh gosh. Cut back on her feeding, and giver her a big big wheel, so she doesn't have to strain to run on it! 

Take some healthy treats, and make little popsicle stick boxes that she has to chew into, to get the food. That'll help keep her active!

She's a whopper! Do you have a scale? How much does she weigh? :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoa! BIG girl!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

jesus i'd of asked her whats she's been feeding her, i'm sure steroids are bad lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's going on a diet  She likes to run on her wheel, but only for a few mins and then she is done
I have no idea what she fed her, but it wasnt good for her thats for sure
I dont have a scale


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, maybe the food WAS good. . .TOO good, so she ate a TON of it. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

In my experience, it's a metabolic thing, and restricting food may lower her cholesterol, but probably won't reduce her size.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> In my experience, it's a metabolic thing, and restricting food may lower her cholesterol, but probably won't reduce her size.


Even if it only reduces the poor mousie's cholesterol, surely that can't be bad when the poor thing is so big?! I thought my poor red mouse Marx (RIP x) was big, but that mouse looks like she has eaten all the pies and the truck that delivered them!!!


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

What a wide load! :shock:


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

:shock: wow shes huge


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Even if the diet doesnt make her smaller, hopefully it will help keep her from getting bigger.
She has been spending more time on the wheel and seems to enjoy it.


----------

